# Are Credit Scores and Perfection Mutually Exclusive?



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Is it possible to achieve a perfect credit score of 850? If so, how does one go about it? I will tell you in advance, living well within one's means, paying every bill on time, using multiple credit cards, but never carrying over a monthly balance, never using more than 3% of your authorized credit, etc. are not sufficient to do so! Is a score of 850 just one of those pie in the sky objectives that are in fact unreachable?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I think for all intents and purposes, over a certain number all are weighed equally.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Do you have a mortgage or an auto loan? Those might help.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Why would it matter if you already have excellent credit?


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

About twenty years ago I had a big shock.

I needed to rent an apartment someplace I was going to be living temporarily (one year lease). At the time, I had a high income and no debt - NO debt. I owned my car, I owned my then-house, I used two cards (Amex and a Visa) which I paid in full monthly (the Visa was only used for those weird places which don't accept Amex, like hole in the wall Vietnamese restaurants and the like). No revolving credit, NOTHING. Zero debt, just the way I (at the time) liked it.

The apartment wanted a $1000 deposit.

I was pretty incensed, but it was explained to me that I wasn't carrying *enough* debt, or more precisely, I had no evidence that I could *manage* debt. After all, plenty of old hillbillies in the mountains live debt-free on a cash basis!

So that's when I realized that a credit score is less a measure of credit worthiness per se, and more a measure of *how good a banking customer someone is*. Our tendency to conflate credit score with moral worth is, perhaps, misguided; it's better thought of as a measure of willingness to play the banking/finance game. 

So, I assumed some debt to manage, and at some point had to buy a new car (or two) anyway. Probably these days, in my 800s (but maybe not perfect) territory, I'd avoid the deposit. I think, though, to actually have *perfect* credit, that's something folks actually manage, like a hobby; I'm not sure there's much difference between, say, 820 and 850 (I know when I refinanced a house some time ago, I got the "best possible" rate offer, so mine was good enough.)

Supposedly my father (78 this year) has literally perfect credit - my mother always said so, anyway. Maybe a certain degree of seasoning is part of it?

DH


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ that’s precisely what goes into the credit score.

When seeking credit, as when applying for a mortgage, is when other factors like income stability, debt to income ratio, etc. come into play. Ones credit score is an aspect of, albeit a big one, of ones credit worthiness and not the sole determinant. 

Of course, when government puts its fingers in the scale and starts to favor certain individuals over others for the extension of credit, the market becomes corrupt and we get what we had 10 years ago.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I have several tens of thousands of available credit space on cards. I get dinged on my credit score when they are all (rarely) paid off completely. 

Credit is a racket. I am very intrigued by the Chinese social credit model. That is the frightening future we are venturing toward. 

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Orsini said:


> Do you have a mortgage or an auto loan? Those might help.


We pay cash for our vehicles and carry only enough of a mortgage loan for the bank to keep accumulating the necessary escrow amounts to cover taxes and insurance, as each comes due. That way we don't have to worry about it.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

smmrfld said:


> Why would it matter if you already have excellent credit?


I guess it's the inherent thrill of competing with the credit bureaus. It's just an ego thing, I think. :crazy:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I have several tens of thousands of available credit space on cards. I get dinged on my credit score when they are all (rarely) paid off completely.
> 
> Credit is a racket. I am very intrigued by the Chinese social credit model. That is the frightening future we are venturing toward.
> 
> ...


We have a number of credit cards to keep the total credit authorizations at an acceptable level and use each at least once or twice a year to show activity and prompt bill payment. I can't recall getting dinged for paying all balances off each month, but with my memory these days, it could have happened. LOL. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Is it possible to achieve a perfect credit score of 850? If so, how does one go about it? I will tell you in advance, living well within one's means, paying every bill on time, using multiple credit cards, but never carrying over a monthly balance, never using more than 3% of your authorized credit, etc. are not sufficient to do so! Is a score of 850 just one of those pie in the sky objectives that are in fact unreachable?


_Zero Defects?_ 

Don't get old. Don't live in the wrong zip code. Don't rent. Don't go to the doctors too much. Don't buy too much. Don't buy too little. Don't buy everything on credit. Don't *not* buy anything on credit! Don't be married. You have to be married. Don't participate in social media. Don't drive the wrong car. Don't ever get a ticket. Don't ever have had a spouse or other relationship where your partner was irresponsible. Don't let the credit bureau(s) get screwed-up, erroneous information about you. And I strongly suspect, don't be the wrong ethnicity. (Though you can bet your bippy it's disguised as a different demographic calculation.)

Edit: And shouldn't you be off counting your footwear collection, anyway!?


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

SG_67 said:


> I think for all intents and purposes, over a certain number all are weighed equally.


My credit union mamager has confirmed this.

As long as I am over 800 I am good with it.


----------



## Dcr5468 (Jul 11, 2015)

eagle2250 said:


> Is it possible to achieve a perfect credit score of 850? If so, how does one go about it? I will tell you in advance, living well within one's means, paying every bill on time, using multiple credit cards, but never carrying over a monthly balance, never using more than 3% of your authorized credit, etc. are not sufficient to do so! Is a score of 850 just one of those pie in the sky objectives that are in fact unreachable?


I'm a banker - if your score is over 800 I'm throwing money at you.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vonSuess (Apr 29, 2017)

A young fellow in my firm who does bankruptcies was trying to explain credit scores to me a while back and what I found interesting was that upon filing a consumer bankruptcy, the debtor's credit score usually goes up about 40 points...


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> ... carry only enough of a mortgage loan for the bank to keep accumulating the necessary escrow amounts to cover taxes and insurance, as each comes due. That way we don't have to worry about it.


Always think that the house should be free and clear. If something ever goes wrong with your finances at least you still have the house and not booted out on to the street, as some have been.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

WA said:


> Always think that the house should be free and clear. If something ever goes wrong with your finances at least you still have the house and not booted out on to the street, as some have been.


Good point. I could just pay it off and make arrangements with the bank to set up my own escrow account (of sorts).


----------



## Dcr5468 (Jul 11, 2015)

eagle2250 said:


> Good point. I could just pay it off and make arrangements with the bank to set up my own escrow account (of sorts).


HELOC with zero balance is your answer. It's there for emergencies only.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> _Zero Defects?_
> 
> Don't get old. Don't live in the wrong zip code. Don't rent. Don't go to the doctors too much. Don't buy too much. Don't buy too little. Don't buy everything on credit. Don't *not* buy anything on credit! Don't be married. You have to be married. Don't participate in social media. Don't drive the wrong car. Don't ever get a ticket. Don't ever have had a spouse or other relationship where your partner was irresponsible. Don't let the credit bureau(s) get screwed-up, erroneous information about you. And I strongly suspect, don't be the wrong ethnicity. (Though you can bet your bippy it's disguised as a different demographic calculation.)
> 
> Edit: And shouldn't you be off counting your footwear collection, anyway!?


LOL. It would appear we are damned if we do and damned if we don't! :crazy:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Dcr5468 said:


> HELOC with zero balance is your answer. It's there for emergencies only.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's what I had intended to do a while back, but the bank led me to believe I would have to carry some sort of a balance, each month paying the escrow assessment, plus 3% of my outstanding balance. I will pay them another visit and clarify that point. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Just going to leave this here.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Dmontez said:


> Just going to leave this here.


Jeez Louise! Talk about tough love? Glad I'm a Dave Ramsey fan. LOL.


----------



## Dcr5468 (Jul 11, 2015)

eagle2250 said:


> Jeez Louise! Talk about tough love? Glad I'm a Dave Ramsey fan. LOL.


I like Dave Ramsey - he speaks many truths and fiscal responsibility is always a good thing. However, at various times virtually everyone, whether individual or a company needs to use debt aka leverage. If everyone still used cash only for everything, we would be in the Stone Age.

I can give you a real life example of why you should always have one credit card or open line of credit available to you.

My sister, a very successful physician, got married a number of years ago. Filed her taxes, same SSN, but with new married last name.

Geniuses at IRS look at name, not social, figure she is not paying personal, business and payroll taxes and freeze all of her personal and business accounts before they even contact her. How do you like that for due process?

2 weeks later, many phone calls and meetings they admit they made a mistake and release her funds. So, without access to credit, you don't eat if something unforeseen happens. Unless you are a prepper and stockpile cash at home.

Good credit and access to debt ( not over reliance) are not "evil".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Dcr5468 said:


> I like Dave Ramsey - he speaks many truths and fiscal responsibility is always a good thing. However, at various times virtually everyone, whether individual or a company needs to use debt aka leverage. If everyone still used cash only for everything, we would be in the Stone Age.
> 
> I can give you a real life example of why you should always have one credit card or open line of credit available to you.
> 
> ...


I keep an emergency fund in a safe place. If something like that we're to happen, I'd be fine.

I agree with just about everything DR. Teaches, but I can see some times were using a line of credit can be useful, but that's usually just a means to an end. Where the end is no longer needing to use credit.

For example my credit score isn't stellar, and I am wanting to refinance to a lower interest rate and to switch to a 15yr fixed rather than the current 30yr that I have. Because I do have a credit score I cannot use underwriting for them to see that I am not a risk, so I have to play the game for now. Hopefully within 1 year the score will get to a point that I can refinance at an interest rate I'd like without paying much or any interest to a credit card company, and then I can get back to plan, where I have the cash on hand to fund emergencies, and build wealth, rather than relying on credit to do so.


----------



## Dcr5468 (Jul 11, 2015)

Dmontez said:


> I keep an emergency fund in a safe place. If something like that we're to happen, I'd be fine.
> 
> I agree with just about everything DR. Teaches, but I can see some times were using a line of credit can be useful, but that's usually just a means to an end. Where the end is no longer needing to use credit.
> 
> For example my credit score isn't stellar, and I am wanting to refinance to a lower interest rate and to switch to a 15yr fixed rather than the current 30yr that I have. Because I do have a credit score I cannot use underwriting for them to see that I am not a risk, so I have to play the game for now. Hopefully within 1 year the score will get to a point that I can refinance at an interest rate I'd like without paying much or any interest to a credit card company, and then I can get back to plan, where I have the cash on hand to fund emergencies, and build wealth, rather than relying on credit to do so.


Pay on time, more than minimum balance and never cancel revolving credit. Percentage use based on availability is one of the biggest factors. Cut up cards you don't use when you get them. If you do use one, make sure to maximize rewards and cash back like Discover.

Finally, at least they minimized the effects of medical charge offs because the health care billing system in this country is a travesty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

As can be said about so many things in our lives, credit cards are not inherently bad (or good). It is what people do with them that makes the difference. The truth is, it is safer to carry and use a credit card than it is to carry and spend cash. Ramsey in his Total Money Makeover and Financial Peace University courses is generally dealing with people who do not have the requisite skills or levels of personal control that permit the efficient use of revolving credit and that is how he may have to talk to them to get things under control. Frankly I purchase almost everything with plastic, but I can't remember when I've had to endure a carryover balance from one month to the next. I carry very little cash on my person...it just feels safer that way!


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

What about building credit rating by buying a TV and other small stuff? Not much to lose if income goes haywire.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Could I add
Air Fryers and Pressure Cookers (as seen on TV!), shoes, boots, books, power washers......and the list goes on and on and on and on! LOL.


----------



## Dcr5468 (Jul 11, 2015)

Just stay away from QVC. It is highly addictive for women.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Dcr5468 said:


> Just stay away from QVC. It is highly addictive for women.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL. But, but, but...I'm a manly man! Surely I can resist the the retail lures that seduce the good senses of the fairer sex?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> As can be said about so many things in our lives, credit cards are not inherently bad (or good). It is what people do with them that makes the difference. The truth is, it is safer to carry and use a credit card than it is to carry and spend cash. Ramsey in his Total Money Makeover and Financial Peace University courses is generally dealing with people who do not have the requisite skills or levels of personal control that permit the efficient use of revolving credit and that is how he may have to talk to them to get things under control. Frankly I purchase almost everything with plastic, but I can't remember when I've had to endure a carryover balance from one month to the next. I carry very little cash on my person...it just feels safer that way!


Everything I can gets paid for with an Am. Exp. Green Card which gets paid in full every month. I can't recall how many times they wanted to add a credit line, but I told them, no, and eventually they gave up.

It's so simple and easy. (Just like me - ) Much quicker and easier than dealing with cash, and I only have to write one check.


----------



## Dcr5468 (Jul 11, 2015)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. But, but, but...I'm a manly man! Surely I can resist the the retail lures that seduce the good senses of the fairer sex?


That comment was directed to your lovely spouse. My wife owns every QVC gadget you can imagine.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

My wife and I have been talking about this very subject for weeks.

The irony (and what seems counter-intuitive) is that to achieve the highest possible credit score, it would appear that you have to have -- and keep current -- credit instruments with open balances, that charge some form of interest.

The industry at-large "forces" us to care about credit score, yet it requires us to have debt that we have to pay interest on, in order to have the highest credit score. 

I suspect the "credit score" industry was an invention of corporations or other larger entities that benefit from consumers being in some form of debt.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Yet there has to be some way of determining someone’s credit score. 

Can Anyone who has never driven a car before be considered a safe driver? After all he will never have gotten a ticket or been in an accident.


----------



## AshScache (Feb 4, 2013)

vonSuess said:


> A young fellow in my firm who does bankruptcies was trying to explain credit scores to me a while back and what I found interesting was that upon filing a consumer bankruptcy, the debtor's credit score usually goes up about 40 points...


My understanding of this is that it has to do with who you're being rated against....once you file BK, you're being compared with others who have filed BK as well, causing the credit dings to hurt less. At least, that's my understanding based on an explanation from a friend who did bankruptcy work.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^I heard it was because once a person files bankruptcy they can not do so again for the next seven years, increasing the number of actions they can bring against you if you fail to pay your bills during that period.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Now you guys have me worried. I am going to have to ask the wife about our credit scores.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Cash is for cocaine and hookers *ahem* presumably. I carry £20 for emergencies but otherwise tend to avoid paper money, filthy and germ ridden as it is. This credit score business however perplexes me. I have seen adverts on the T.V. for such services and presumed that they were for those in financial difficulty. Amusingly I was declined for a credit card when I first applied 10 years ago despite having no debt and substantial savings.


----------



## vonSuess (Apr 29, 2017)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^I heard it was because once a person files bankruptcy they can not do so again for the next seven years, increasing the number of actions they can bring against you if you fail to pay your bills during that period.


Well, it's every eight years now between Chapter 7 cases, although one need wait but four to then file a Chapter 13 bankruptcy and obtain another discharge...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Thank gawd I'm inexperienced and apparently ill informed regarding personal bankruptcy proceedings. I think I'll try to keep things that way, but thanks for the much needed clarification and (in my case) education! LOL.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

The wife reminded me that they put the FICO score on my Discover card statements. Since I am finishing taxes, this one if from the end of calendar year 2017 (Jan. statement). Hell, I think that I am doing pretty good. :happy:


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I had to wait something like 10 years for my short sale to expire. Own this house free and clear, have been 815 score for the last 12 months.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> The wife reminded me that they put the FICO score on my Discover card statements. Since I am finishing taxes, this one if from the end of calendar year 2017 (Jan. statement). Hell, I think that I am doing pretty good. :happy:
> View attachment 21300


Thank you for this information. I have hacked your bank account and purchased a Morgan.

More seriously - I am given to vicious curiosity, I may be obliged to try this credit score lark. How do I begin?


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Shaver said:


> Thank you for this information. I have hacked your bank account and purchased a Morgan.
> 
> More seriously - I am given to vicious curiosity, I may be obliged to try this credit score lark. How do I begin?


A Morgan, my dream!

I was in New Orleans a few years ago when a UK Morgan owners group were finishing a cross country drive across America in their cars. The club members had them shipped in at some distant port and then drove them to New Orleans where they were to be placed on ship back to the UK.

Without a doubt, the very best people drive Morgans. I have an empty Discover Card and a reasonable credit score for a man with two children in University. Can I put a Morgan on my card?

They say, "It pays to Discover"!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

@Mr. B. Scott Robinson, how did you and @Shaver know that I have lusted after a Morgan 8 for years? To me, they are the quintessential gentleman's sports car. I wouldn't turn down a 3-wheeler. But, the 8 is where my heart lies.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

At first I thought you guys were talking about Morgan horses. Real horse power.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> A Morgan, my dream!
> 
> I was in New Orleans a few years ago when a UK Morgan owners group were finishing a cross country drive across America in their cars. The club members had them shipped in at some distant port and then drove them to New Orleans where they were to be placed on ship back to the UK.
> 
> ...


I'm liking the Morgan Aero 8 again after the recent redesign (more like an undoing of the last design); or more precisely, the headlamps don't drive me crazy like they did a few years ago (when they were much more crosseyed).

I've encouraged my father (78) to buy one (he likes the tiny British roadster experience) as he enjoys zipping around the Blue Ridge mountains and so on in his Miata; he's an avowed Anglophile and classic car buff, so a Morgan seems a logical evolution. I'm a Porsche 911 guy myself.

As for buying a Morgan with a credit card - if they take discover for *anything*, their merchant agreement probably (I'm not specifically familiar with Discover's merchant terms, but this is the standard) requires them to accept it for any purchase. So if the dealership has a service department which takes Discover, yes, you can buy the car on Discover. I'd call Discover for a head's up (and probably a limit increase which they'd need a bank guarantee, fairly easy to get). You'd probably lose out in the long run, regardless of cashback, if they have any kind of special financing offers.

(I remember many years ago a fellow buying a $16 million painting on his Amex, and getting loads of flights out of it. Now they cap rewards.)

DH


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Dhaller said:


> I'm liking the Morgan Aero 8 again after the recent redesign (more like an undoing of the last design); or more precisely, the headlamps don't drive me crazy like they did a few years ago (when they were much more crosseyed).
> 
> I've encouraged my father (78) to buy one (he likes the tiny British roadster experience) as he enjoys zipping around the Blue Ridge mountains and so on in his Miata; he's an avowed Anglophile and classic car buff, so a Morgan seems a logical evolution. I'm a Porsche 911 guy myself.
> 
> ...


I was thinking something more along the lines of cashing in my Morgan silver dollar collection. Seems poetic.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

drlivingston said:


> The wife reminded me that they put the FICO score on my Discover card statements. Since I am finishing taxes, this one if from the end of calendar year 2017 (Jan. statement). Hell, I think that I am doing pretty good. :happy:
> View attachment 21300


That's a pretty good score. Bully for you.


----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

I haven't read all responses yet so this may have been covered, however:

I can claim some knowledge of the inner workings of credit scores, and credit worthiness in general, having been an underwriter for a major Canadian bank for several years.

First of all, anything at or above 650 is considered good, or at least acceptable. At least it was prior to 2008, when, well, you know....

Getting into the high 700s is prime, and there is basically no difference between say, 750, and 850. I do recall actually seeing an 850 score on more than one occasion so it is doable, but again, not necessary for all intents and purposes.
I worked in automotive finance, and incredibly, we would have very poor credit scores auto-approve, which would have to be honored. And we would have high scoring clients be "spit out" to us to manually adjudicate.
Length of employment, job type, residential status, etc. all play a role in credit, so score does not trump all.

We adhered to the "five Cs" of credit. In no particular order:
*C*ollateral: self-explanatory
*C*apital: monetary commitment to the loan (down payment)
*C*haracter: Do you pay your bills?
*C*apacity: _Can_ you pay your bills?
*C*onditions: Current state of the economy (ie. pre 2008 or post 2008 )

I'm probably not describing enough detail but its been years since my underwriting days as I moved onto a different position in the bank, and then became self-employed in a different (but related) field.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> Is it possible to achieve a perfect credit score of 850? If so, how does one go about it? I will tell you in advance, living well within one's means, paying every bill on time, using multiple credit cards, but never carrying over a monthly balance, never using more than 3% of your authorized credit, etc. are not sufficient to do so! Is a score of 850 just one of those pie in the sky objectives that are in fact unreachable?


Just checked mine. I have two sources for an ongoing CR, one my state credit union which gives me an 850 and another the Citi card through American Airlines which uses another set of numbers and my last rating was something like 875 out of 900. I think both are reflective mostly of a long credit history, no derogatory payment histories, frequent use of credit cards but using large portions of credit and paying promptly. I do not have a large estate nor significant assets other than house and car, so that seems not to be much of a factor in the assessment.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Quoting the late, great Harry Carry, "Holy Cow!" Thanks for that clarification. I thought 850 was the top score and I've been trying to whittle away at the last 15 or 16 points. If the cap is 900, I'm not even close to topping out! Bummer. LOL.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Quoting the late, great Harry Carry, "Holy Cow!" Thanks for that clarification. I thought 850 was the top score and I've been trying to whittle away at the last 15 or 16 points. If the cap is 900, I'm not even close to topping out! Bummer. LOL.


There are several types of FICO credit scores: classic or generic, bankcard, personal finance, mortgage, installment loan, auto loan, and NextGen score. The generic or classic FICO score is between 300 and 850. The FICO bankcard score and FICO auto score are between 250 and 900. The FICO mortgage score is between 300 and 850.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

At the end of the day, none of it really matters if you use a private banker.

I've used private banking for a while now, and large loans are always custom-made anyway, so you can just get your good interest rates (and other perks) that way.

My private banker in Tokyo even has a private elevator that whisks clients to the top floor privately (and the most comically high-tech bathroom i've ever seen). Private banking in the USA isn't quite as deluxe in terms of service, though the actual numbers are usually better.

Maybe that's the ultimate in FICO scores: "it doesn't matter anymore".

DH


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Dhaller said:


> At the end of the day, none of it really matters if you use a private banker.
> 
> I've used private banking for a while now, and large loans are always custom-made anyway, so you can just get your good interest rates (and other perks) that way.
> 
> ...


Private banking in Tokyo? Considering my net worth, my "private" banker would probably be named Vinny and would work out of section 8 housing on a run-down street in Memphis.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

drlivingston said:


> Private banking in Tokyo? Considering my net worth, my "private" banker would probably be named Vinny and would work out of section 8 housing on a run-down street in Memphis.


As old retired guys i think Eagle and I use Vonny who is Vinnies "poor relation" cousin!


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

drlivingston said:


> Private banking in Tokyo? Considering my net worth, my "private" banker would probably be named Vinny and would work out of section 8 housing on a run-down street in Memphis.


On the plus side, Vinnie can likely procure "amenities" well beyond the reach of most private bankers.

DH


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Dhaller said:


> On the plus side, Vinnie can likely procure "amenities" well beyond the reach of most private bankers.
> 
> DH


Like a Cohen?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

fishertw said:


> Like a Cohen?


Cohen does wear Isaia jackets and Hermès belts. He can't be all that bad.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

drlivingston said:


> Cohen does wear Isaia jackets and Hermès belts. He can't be all that bad.


Soon to be traded for an orange jump suit?

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Soon to be traded for an orange jump suit?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Maybe Ermenegildo Zegna will introduce a prison line for him. Madoff would be jealous.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

drlivingston said:


> Maybe Ermenegildo Zegna will introduce a prison line for him. Madoff would be jealous.


Isaia.

https://www.gq.com/story/michael-cohen-don-blankenship-isaia-coral-pin


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

SG_67 said:


> Isaia.
> 
> https://www.gq.com/story/michael-cohen-don-blankenship-isaia-coral-pin


I mentioned that he was wearing Isaia in an earlier post. However, Zegna makes a version of men's coveralls that I thought could be made into prison garb.


----------

